# Monuments Tabs



## adpettit

These guys have a few tracks both old and new floating around the internet, so its about time some decent tabs came about!

I've got Admit Defeat half completed (including clean backing guitars) so anyone else thats got tabs for any of their songs, share on here, cause I'm sure I'm not the only one desperate to get there hands on some!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Been talking to Browne lately, hopefully going to have either him or Olly teach me The Uncollective...which I would gladly tab out!


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

ok, where are you guys getting any songs other than Admit Defeat?? It's the only one I could find!


----------



## adpettit

AlucardXIX said:


> Been talking to Browne lately, hopefully going to have either him or Olly teach me The Uncollective...which I would gladly tab out!



That would be sweet! 

Look on there facebook page or on youtube for their other tracks!


----------



## darkinners

please keep us posted, really want the The Uncollective tab, Thanks man


----------



## Landsi

I started tabbing The Uncollective parts Browne played in that Blackstar vid, didn't get very far with it though hah!

Could I take that admit defeat tab at somepoint?


----------



## Allhailpantera123

I've been working on this today for my drummer, but it has the guitar parts too. The main focus was on the drums, so I've done my best to make sure they're as accurate as can be, but the guitars should be right too. I've tabbed it for 8 string F standard, which is everything half a step down, which I'm aware is not the tuning monuments uses, but check it out anyway. Tab's in .gp5, inside the .zip file.


----------



## shortens

Can someone please explain to me how to memorize the intro-riff to Admit Defeat? I don't see any system or repetition at all


----------



## HyperShade

You have to feel the groove and just go till the end of the phrase. practice it really slow with a metronome and then when you don't have a guitar see if you can write out the rhythm or tap it out.


----------



## InCasinoOut

HyperShade said:


> You have to feel the groove and just go till the end of the phrase. practice it really slow with a metronome and then when you don't have a guitar see if you can write out the rhythm or tap it out.



Yeah this. I find that listening to the drums when the verse starts and the bass drum is just following the guitars while the snare lands on 3 is the easiest way to memorize it.


----------



## Daemon

Oh yes ! We need The Uncollective ^^


----------



## TreWatson

i wanna learn doxa.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Hey guys, unfortunatley i have no idea how to use guitar pro properly yet, everytime i try i end up getting kinda angry at it! 

Will try and post tabs of songs at some point though!


----------



## ryantheyetti

hey i saw this thread a last night and then just now periphery made a facebook post saying that Browne (the guitarist) needs to make some extra cash for a flight back to england (he is stuck in Washington right now) so i figured this might be a good time for someone to learn this stuff if their interested, i think you can just contact him on FB if your interested


----------



## adpettit

I see Browne posted a recent play view video with the riff from Doxa in it. If anyone could tab it out, I would be most grateful!


----------



## ainsley w

That guitar pro .zip doesnt work :/


----------



## adpettit

Just to let you all know, I've managed to tab out the first half of Doxa. Will upload once I've finished it all!


----------



## Hallic

adpettit said:


> Just to let you all know, I've managed to tab out the first half of Doxa. Will upload once I've finished it all!



please do sir!


----------



## HyperShade

Is Doxa on a 7 string or an 8 and what tuning?


----------



## AlucardXIX

7 string, in their open Bb tuning with the low Bb dropped to Ab


----------



## HyperShade

Tight thanks Alucard, time for me to get on learning it now.


----------



## wannabguitarist

John_Strychnine said:


> Hey guys, unfortunatley i have no idea how to use guitar pro properly yet, everytime i try i end up getting kinda angry at it!
> 
> Will try and post tabs of songs at some point though!



Feel free to use powertab like you did for that awesome Immerse tab you posted here a few years ago


----------



## Fred

wannabguitarist said:


> Feel free to use powertab like you did for that awesome Immerse tab you posted here a few years ago



That was my tab, though Browne did very kindly correct a couple of my mistakes. Glad you enjoyed it, anyway! Would love to try my hand at some Monuments tabs as and when I finally get off my arse and get my sevenstring back in working order.


----------



## bou456

The Uncollective !!! yeahhhh!!!! 
It's just a little part of the music


----------



## NotEnoughMana

shortens said:


> Can someone please explain to me how to memorize the intro-riff to Admit Defeat? I don't see any system or repetition at all



Its very easy actually. Think of the riff as a groove for 16 beats of which it is split into two 8 beat grooves. Learn the first riff for 8 beats and then the second riff for 8 beats. Then play both together to get the full 16 beat riff. Just keep count while learning the riffs coz monuments, tesseract, periphery and all these bands groove for 16 beats. And that's admit defeat for you.


----------



## Sikthy900

anyone tabbed any songs from the monuments e.p yet like full tabs


----------



## 0 Xero 0

This isn't in regard to any song in particular, but I love the dead string/palm mutes that John does and I've been trying to replicate that technique, but I can't seem to get it quite right. Does anyone here know how to explain it or point me where some videos or something on this is? Thanks!


----------



## lukephillips000

Thought i'd post these tabs in here, I put Memoirs up on UG ages ago and have made some small corrections to it since. Also i've been sitting on this tab of The Uncollective for about 2 months and am starting to feel bad about not sharing it. Drums are about half done and not at all accurate, havn't done bass at all. Worked mostly from that tab John did but made it neat and GP-tastic.

The Uncollective - monuments - the uncollective.gp5

Memoirs - monuments_memoirs(2).gp5


----------



## lukephillips000

0 Xero 0 said:


> This isn't in regard to any song in particular, but I love the dead string/palm mutes that John does and I've been trying to replicate that technique, but I can't seem to get it quite right. Does anyone here know how to explain it or point me where some videos or something on this is? Thanks!



I think it is mostly just an exagerated and agressive picking that really makes the sound. That and really making sure there are definitely no harmonics sounding. For the dead string notes at the start of The Uncollective it really makes a difference if you pick it with a down down up pattern.


----------



## Sy01

In the dead notes; counting 3s, you only pick two downstrokes then rest. On the third, slap the strings with the other fingers that aren't muting on your left hand. I think JB wrote it as "Slap mute" on the ASCII version of the tab he wrote up.

They're also picked on the 6th string, not the 7th.

I swear it took me ages to figure out why they didn't sound right when I was playing along. =/


----------



## lukephillips000

Sy01 said:


> In the dead notes; counting 3s, you only pick two downstrokes then rest. On the third, slap the strings with the other fingers that aren't muting on your left hand. I think JB wrote it as "Slap mute" on the ASCII version of the tab he wrote up.
> 
> They're also picked on the 6th string, not the 7th.
> 
> I swear it took me ages to figure out why they didn't sound right when I was playing along. =/




That actually makes a lot of sense, always sort of noticed the left hand movement in videos but never really thought about it...


----------



## IAmHated284

lukephillips000 said:


> The Uncollective - monuments - the uncollective.gp5



thanks for the gp dude, its appreciated


----------



## Scoptico

thank you very much for the tab, i was searching it desperately


----------



## BrojoJojo

Uh...I guess this would be the place to post Monuments tabs?

I'm working on DOXA. I'm up to 1:20 in the song, fix mistakes if you see them.

Sorry for necropost.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I honestly think the verse chugs are all just the lowest string. Seems mostly right though.


----------



## Rwhite88

Hey this is offically my first post (I think) but since this forum has helped me out quite alot I felt I should give something back, so since I working on covering Doxa and writing a tab I thought I'd share this with yous, hope it helps


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, could someone get me a direct link to a guitar pro file of doxa and admit defeat? My phone won't let me open the .zip files in this thread and I don't have a computer.

Also, what songs are on 7 strings? And if anyone could tab out Degenerate and Denial, I will shower you with pos rep 

EDIT: On a school computer, hopefuly thins link works: http://www.mediafire.com/?hcio1ithapx42mb


----------



## Allo1010

I'm working on a complete (Guitars, Bass, Drums) version of Doxa now, basing some of it on what you've already done, BrojoJojo. Should be done later in the week.


----------



## crg123

Can't wait for tabs for the new album. Love the riffing on this one. Especially Degenerate, Regenerate and Denial.


----------



## Allo1010

Here's the INCOMPLETE tab of Doxa

THe guitars are pretty much done other than the scratchy/mute bit before the tapping (second half of chorus) and the extra lead (Ambient stuff over chorus) which I haven't put on yet. 

The tapping is slightly wrong towards the end because they change sequence or something? Maybe I'm just hearing it wrong...


Also the drums aren't finished yet because those fills are bitches.


Enjoy!


P.S. I might eventually upload a complete version but don't expect that anytime soon.


----------



## Sikthy900

would be ace if someone could start work on denial , god that song is godly


----------



## teleofseven

Sikthy900 said:


> would be ace if someone could start work on denial , god that song is godly



regenerate and denial!!! plz.


----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man

Anybody got a tab for 97% Static? :3


----------



## StewartEhoff

Gnosis really does feature some awesome riffs!


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, I've been talking to Olly a bit recently, and he's gonna show me Denial so I'll tab it out and post it up here when I learn it!


----------



## F0rte

Anyone got a tab?


----------



## crg123

Denial Play through


----------



## Khoi

JosephAOI said:


> Hey guys, I've been talking to Olly a bit recently, and he's gonna show me Denial so I'll tab it out and post it up here when I learn it!



please do!


----------



## Sikthy900

if denial gets tabbed i willlearn taht song no questions asked


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm certain someone here has far better ears and eyes than I do and can easily tab it out from that video.

Any takers?


----------



## Khoi

I'm probably worse than you, but I'd be willing to donate to someone who made a sick GP of it, if anyone wants to join in!


----------



## Allo1010

I did like the first 6 or 7 bars before I got tired, (1:00 am).

Will carry on tomorrow. Feel free to build on it/correct. I'm absolutely shattered.

Monuments - Denial.gp5


----------



## churz

lukephillips000 said:


> Thought i'd post these tabs in here, I put Memoirs up on UG ages ago and have made some small corrections to it since. Also i've been sitting on this tab of The Uncollective for about 2 months and am starting to feel bad about not sharing it. Drums are about half done and not at all accurate, havn't done bass at all. Worked mostly from that tab John did but made it neat and GP-tastic.
> 
> The Uncollective - monuments - the uncollective.gp5
> 
> Memoirs - monuments_memoirs(2).gp5



you wouldnt happen to have "The Uncollective" still? the download is down


----------



## slash213

The Uncollective tab is available here.

And the only reason I bothered to register here (I don't even have an 8-string) is the Denial tab. Which is like 10 bars for now.  Still, nice someone's working on it - I almost decided to transcribe it with my 6-string; luckily I've found this place before going completely insane.


----------



## Sikthy900

someone posted a full tab of empty vessels make most noise its mint check it out at ulttmate guitar.


----------



## JosephAOI

Denial is played on a 7, but with 8 string overlays in the chorus.

Also, can someone convert that Empty Vessels tab on UG to gp5 for me please?


----------



## Khoi

here ya go

monuments_empty_vessels_make_the_most_noise.gp5


----------



## Sikthness

^you have any others man!?


----------



## Khoi

haha naw, I literally just downloaded the Ultimate-Guitar tab and saved it as a GP5 file for those without GP6.

I'm eagerly awaiting the Denial tab myself!


----------



## Austin175

Not really into these guys but Denial was badass. I'll see what I can get tabbed out from that video but might take some time.


----------



## BrojoJojo

I made some progress on Allo1010's tab of Denial, thought I'd post it.

Finished the intro, changed some of the tab that didn't sound right to me, added lazy drums.

Monuments - Denial.gp5


----------



## Sikthy900

Nice work dude , just hoping the whole album gets tabbed specially Regenerate.


----------



## SuRTiFy

BrojoJojo said:


> I made some progress on Allo1010's tab of Denial, thought I'd post it.
> 
> Finished the intro, changed some of the tab that didn't sound right to me, added lazy drums.
> 
> Monuments - Denial.gp5



I could tab the Djenty part after the intro If you need to.


----------



## Allo1010

BrojoJojo said:


> I made some progress on Allo1010's tab of Denial, thought I'd post it.
> 
> Finished the intro, changed some of the tab that didn't sound right to me, added lazy drums.
> 
> Monuments - Denial.gp5



Awesome dude! I always thought that something sounded a bit iffy and off. You got it spot on!


----------



## crg123

This is great! Can't wait for a Regenerate tab haha


----------



## Hallic

nice work, can't wait for more!


----------



## lukephillips000

I found a GP tab for Doxa, not sure where may have been on SS.org, and have been trying to make it more accurate. It still feels like a lot of it is off by a 16th here and there so if anyone feels they can add to it please do!


----------



## Sikthy900

Nice work man .


----------



## Vedaskyes

Allo1010 said:


> I did like the first 6 or 7 bars before I got tired, (1:00 am).
> 
> Will carry on tomorrow. Feel free to build on it/correct. I'm absolutely shattered.
> 
> Monuments - Denial.gp5



do you have this completed?


----------



## Allo1010

Vedaskyes said:


> do you have this completed?



No sorry dude, some things have come up in my life and I haven't had the time or motivation to do it. Sorry =s


----------



## JosephAOI

Full Denial tab!

EDIT: Fixed link
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/15411477/Monuments - Denial [ft. Spencer Sotelo].pdf


----------



## Khoi

you are amazing. THANK YOU!

do you have a Guitar Pro version? If not, I might take the liberty and converting it if that's okay with you


----------



## JosephAOI

To be clear, I did NOT make that tab! Browne posted it on facebook and I'm just sharing it. I would love it if one of you dudes could put it into Guitar Pro for the rest of us!


----------



## Khoi

well, thanks anyways for sharing it!

I'm already working on the GP tab for it, the least I could contribute


----------



## Khoi

so, after spending all that time completing the GP5 file last night, they had a GP5 version the whole time!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/15411477/Monuments - Denial [ft. Spencer Sotelo].gp5


----------



## teleofseven

no way I could learn regenerate without tabs, so i shall place a request here.

or rather did already.


----------



## F0rte

Anyone got the Euroblast jingle tabbed out?
Used to have it learned by ear, but forgot how to play it:/


----------



## uberajnn

Hey guys, I'm having trouble with the percussive part on doxa from 2:26. I'm hearing something similar to the technique and pattern from the uncollective, but the picked notes at the start of the bar throw me off. Any pointers?


----------



## kaka

Khoi said:


> so, after spending all that time completing the GP5 file last night, they had a GP5 version the whole time!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/15411477/Monuments - Denial [ft. Spencer Sotelo].gp5



thanks


----------



## clm62800

I tabbed Regenerate and 97% Static : 

97 Static Guitar Pro by Monuments @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Regenerate Guitar Pro by Monuments @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Dropsonic

Anyone got or is in the process of tabbing some of the songs off the new album? Looking for an Atlas or The Alchemist tab in particular!


----------



## crg123

Here's some tabs not done by me:

*I, The Creator *by HavokRazor718: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...YxLgAVa3YFBY-FUd8MTQwNTI3NTUzNEAxNDA1MTg5MTM0

vid:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjtmFRu7UOs&list=UUVanx6DTfwOB7bPR75B4oAw

*
Origin of Escape* by Andrey Teterlev:https://www.sendspace.com/file/eno5d9

vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFghJWij0NE



I would love to get tabs of the rest of the album especially the alchemist.


----------



## rchrd_le

Atlas anyone?


----------



## BrojoJojo

Jinn

So I've been working on a Jinn tab, I have all the guitars done, most of the bass, and some filler drums. Pretty happy with this tab.


----------



## Dominion

rchrd_le said:


> Atlas anyone?



I'm also looking for it...


----------



## Michikawa

Dropsonic said:


> Anyone got or is in the process of tabbing some of the songs off the new album? Looking for an Atlas or The Alchemist tab in particular!



I made pretty accurate Atlas tabs today:

http://www.mattipaalanen.com/monuments_atlas_tab.txt

Hope you enjoy it! Here's a bit messy playthrough:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaihNpeN8d8


----------



## Dominion

rchrd_le said:


> Atlas anyone?



Atlas Tab by Monuments | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## frankedelic83

i was trying to figure out the Monuments tuning as i have been using the wrong one all along.... i waas tuned G#D#G#C#EG#C# but all the tabs seem to be G# F A# D# F A# D# ???? anyone care to share some info?


----------



## Hattori

Elo,
From what Browne says he use "10-59 for usual 7 tuning and 11-64 for the tone lower add a 74 for F#", so clear me this up please, I've found GHS GB7MH 11-64 - should I just replace 0.64 with 0.74? OR, put on 6string 11-64 set and ADD 0.74?cheers


----------



## isispelican

used this tab with some changes https://www.sendspace.com/file/9xphz3


----------



## mortbopet

Just found this thread, and i've been working on an Atlas tab for quite a while - *but i need some collaboration effort to finish it!
*There's some parts that i just cant get down, and hopefully looking for some help from you guys to finish this off 

In the tab, there will be some sections with just "00000000" in it - these are the parts that i'm not quite sure about.

If anyone would like to have a go at it, go ahead! Its mostly the the clean/build up section that is untabbed:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/24215404/Monuments - atlas.gpx


----------



## Hallic

anyone know if there are guitar pro files of john browne's euroblast jingles?


or any of the 8dio stuff


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Sooo... do we have an Alchemist tab lurking around here somewhere?


----------



## Huanzhifei

Really looking forward to a Alchemist tab, this song sounds huge


----------



## Austin175

Looking for Alchemist tab as well.


----------



## wizbit81

Atlas...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYdgXvLb-wY

^^ That's my playthough of the whole thing. Use the tabs on some Youtube videos to get close. Connor Corcoran has produced a beautiful GPx tab that I wish I'd found before I did a version of it


----------



## Austin175

Bump still looking for The Alchemist tab or will pay someone to tab it out :-(


----------

